# BEV Channel List



## nick80 (Jun 21, 2004)

I understand this is a bit OT, but wondering if you guys could point me in the right direction...
Does anyone know where I can find a channel chart for Bell ExpressVu, like the one TNGTony has for Dish, with Sat/Spot info etc?

thanks


----------



## clapple (Feb 11, 2003)

http://www.bell.ca/ExpressVuEPG/changeView.do?lang=en


----------



## nick80 (Jun 21, 2004)

no offense, but this is really not what I asked for.
Have you seen tony's list at www.dishchannelchart.com?
I was looking for something more like that.
Thanks


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

http://www.lyngsat.com/packages/expressvu1_sid.html

http://www.lyngsat.com/packages/expressvu2_sid.html

There are no spotbeams.


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

nick80 said:


> no offense, but this is really not what I asked for.
> Have you seen tony's list at www.dishchannelchart.com?
> I was looking for something more like that.
> Thanks


Demanding aren't we? :lol:

This will satisfy your hungry appetite somewhat (thank me later..lol) :
http://www.mcquarrieweb.ca/canada/bell.shtml


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

Darkman said:


> Demanding aren't we? :lol:
> 
> This will satisfy your hungry appetite somewhat (thank me later..lol) :
> http://www.mcquarrieweb.ca/canada/bell.shtml


Its not the most up to date, but it works 

Honestly, I don't think anyone has a list for EVu like Tony has for Dish.

Part of the problem is, in the next week EVu is changing TP's on stations. Seems like they are putting the most popular on the highest powered TP's

Now if they wojuld move TSN off of TP25 (the lowest one for me)


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

no... correct .. it's not up to date as Tony's .. (none are)
But it's pretty up-to-date..
Ya.. Tp changes at bev till Aug 11th..

nick80 - ... and forum for BEV (simular to this one somewhat) is at:
http://www.canadian-tv.com/forums/


----------



## mre_2001 (Oct 5, 2003)

Here's another comprehensive but simple list (has channel name and number).

http://www.bevlisting.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=2&sid=067f8d47c7c0eafda48ba6c8bfbe482e


----------



## TonyM (Aug 14, 2003)

mre_2001 said:


> Here's another comprehensive but simple list (has channel name and number).


mre
He was looking for a list that had the TP on it too.
www.dishchannelchart.com has channel, description, and transponder info and whether its available yet


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

Lyngsat is likely the most up-to-date. There have been extensive posts there recently.


----------



## chelsea (May 1, 2003)

www.digitalhomecanada.com

is another nice canadian site


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

http://www.angelfire.com/tv2/htnut/index.htm

HTNut's site has very nice channel lists.. (just click on the Icon(s) to Download any of them)... The only thing.. He has to move again (or something like that).. Due to excessive bandwidth usage.. (not the first time already BTW) 
So the site will be moving again.. and lists haven't been updated for a while...
But however they are Very Nice as well..

Bev's one specifically at: ..oops.. spoken too soon.. the Files had been removed already 

But the main page - http://www.angelfire.com/tv2/htnut/index.htm (same as above) is still up..

He got yahoo group also.. and it says there that he ll be moving to:
http://www.htnut.agreatserver.com/home (in the next few days.. but it had been weeks already.. and nothing)

BTW - the guy in above Post ( the one at: http://www.mcquarrieweb.ca/canada/bell.shtml ) - also has a Yahoo group for this and that:
http://tv.groups.yahoo.com/group/cable_and_sat/


----------



## Darkman (Apr 16, 2002)

Darkman said:


> Bev's one specifically at: ..oops.. spoken too soon.. the Files had been removed already
> 
> But the main page - http://www.angelfire.com/tv2/htnut/index.htm (same as above) is still up..
> 
> ...


BTW at http://www.htnut.agreatserver.com/home there is a File Section.. and all the Files (described in above post) can be downloaded there including Bev's lineup (which is Dated there July 14, 2004)

Not sure.. but might NEED to register there at that Yahoo group.. but not sure... (cuz i am registered long ago)
so ..when there - files are here: http://tv.groups.yahoo.com/group/satellitelineups/files/
with satellite Line-ups at:
http://tv.groups.yahoo.com/group/satellitelineups/files/*SATELLITE LINEUPS*/


----------

